# Swap motor on Lawn Tractor Engine stats then stalls



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 19.5 HP B&S 2cyc oposing motor that blew up. I was able to find a used 20HP B&S V-twin motor. Guy said it ran fine (yea I know thats what they all say) no smoke or burning oil and he had worked on carburater all was fine. 

I mounted it no problem, spliced in a wire for the Carburator Fuel Solenoid to 12v so it has power when key is on, my old mortor did not have this . 

All other wires matched up.

Motor also has an Oil Solenoid Switch that my last motor did not have I did not connect any wire to it. 

I put in new plugs (gap .030), new air filter, new fuel filter. Using some engine starter I fired it up, it runs 30 seconds and stalls. If I keep spraying starter fluid it will keep running. 

So What did I do wrong. Is not getting fuel? My old motor did not have fuel pump I would say tfuel tank and carburator are about same height. 

HELP! 

I know just a little about what I' doing so please go easy on me.

Last if you look to the right of the Oil Switch you see a cap were an oil filter would go. If I remove this cap and install a nipple can I put an oil filter on the motor or is there more to it.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Problem Solved Wires on the Connector for the Fuel Solenoid were reversed. Changed them around and it runs.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

On my tractors with them I 'bypass' the antifire solenoid and use a manual valve inline- i snip the end off the solenoid and be done with it - i shut the manual valve, and let the tractor run out of gas before parking it .

Ive had more issues with those solenoids over the years.

The oil pressure switch could be useful - hook up a oil guage to it - looks like you could run an oil filter as well .


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The oil pressure switch is an on-off thing, not a variable unit. You hook it to a light, then hook the other terminal of the light to the positive side of your battery. When the oil pressure is too low, the switch inside the unit closes and makes contact, turning on a low oil pressure light. Its basically a switched ground.

I agree on the oil filter. Try unscrewing that plate on the unit. It may already be set up for a filter, probably a 492932 (standard) or a 491056 (high capacity). The only thing that may dash your hopes of a filter is if the pump is not installed. Most of those units had a pump that pumped oil from the crankcase to the filter and then dumped it back into the oil pan. The actual oiling of the engine was done by splash lubrication, not by the oil pump. Unless the engine says it has "Full Pressure Lubrication", its most likely just a splash lube engine.


----------

